# regrade a backyard?



## darkhan (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a hill for a backyard and would some advice on how to regrade it. Some have mentioned renting a dozer for the job but it is a steep hillside that butts to the house with about 15ft of lumpy surface till it meets the hill. 

My thoughts are to somehow scrape the top of the hill and haul the dirt away. I could use a portion of the dirt to level the backyard. Hopefully, this is something I can do myself. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd rent a small excavator. My rental place has a Yanmar T9 with a 12" bucket and a blade. You can move your dirt around with the bucket, load extra in your pickup, etc, and do larger areas of grading with the blade. Around me it's only $175 for a weekend.


----------



## darkhan (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent advice, Thanks!


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

It'd be easier to give a suggestion if you had a picture. For most hilly backyards, retaining walls are installed which allows you to move the hill further back.


----------

